# 2021 Martyn Lloyd-Jones Memorial Lecture on Evangelism



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 14, 2021)

Rico Tice delivered a challenging lecture on Evangelism at the Annual Martyn Lloyd-Jones Memorial Lecture 2021. 









The Challenge of Evangelism - Rico Tice (Annual Martyn Lloyd-Jones Memorial Lecture 2021)


Rico Tice delivered a challenging and heartfelt plea for more and better evangelism at our Annual Martyn Lloyd-Jones Memorial Lecture 2021. He also stressed the importance of one-on-one evangelism and states this is the new paradigm for evangelism in the ...




pastorsacademy.podbean.com


----------

